# I bet you never caught one of these at sabine lake. (To funny)



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

Buddy of mine sent me this pic. He caught it at sabine pass with a dip net. It was floating down the channel towards the jetties. He said it looked like if it had to swim another foot it would have drowned.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Who says cats don't like water! Heck he was probably headed out to the jetty to work on the trout!


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Hmmmmmm*

Never seen such a black catfish.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

good shark bait


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Awww ... yay for you, Dwight. Good job!


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

:roftl:

That cat looks like like it's about to jump out of his arm.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Good catch Dwight....The big man up younder was looking out after that kitty....i had one that looked just like yours and his name was "Lucky"...<G>


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have to say it,"nice catfish".

Steve


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Shoulda thrown it a brick to hang onto.











Kidding folks, only kidding.:biggrin:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

coming in from the south/north jetties one day about 5 years ago in galveston we were about to pass the GYB as a boat coming out of the GYB crossed in front of us and to our suprise, a cat jumped out of the boat into the water. being the cat lover that i am and the fact that i seen a poor helpless animal in need of help, i tell my buddy to turn and slow down as i was going over the side of the boat to save this cat. got the cat on the boat and returned it the the people in the boat it jumped out of. they said it was not theirs and it must have been stuck inside the boat somewhere for the ride from houston and the short boat ride it took before leaping overboard. they took it back to the GYB and let it go. true story. i hope he keeps the cat. that cat will bring him tons of good luck just for the good deed he done.


----------



## jwslaw (Jan 31, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> coming in from the south/north jetties one day about 5 years ago in galveston we were about to pass the GYB as a boat coming out of the GYB crossed in front of us and to our suprise, a cat jumped out of the boat into the water. being the cat lover that i am and the fact that i seen a poor helpless animal in need of help, i tell my buddy to turn and slow down as i was going over the side of the boat to save this cat. got the cat on the boat and returned it the the people in the boat it jumped out of. they said it was not theirs and it must have been stuck inside the boat somewhere for the ride from houston and the short boat ride it took before leaping overboard. they took it back to the GYB and let it go. true story. i hope he keeps the cat. that cat will bring him tons of good luck just for the good deed he done.


i think this happens every once in a while as my buddies a few years back were going out the cut at caney creek and they said as soon as the hit the surf a cat sprang out of somehwere within the boat and hit the water. i hope the the little rascal made it but don't know as they could not turn back to find it. anyone who knows that cut would know theres not much room for navigation expecially if the there's a fair surf.

you could probably start a thread on cats poping out of boats as well as varied other assorted critters!


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

Fishing off shore with Capt. Elliot's several years ago. We were out about 35 miles when something flashed out from behind the fish cooler that was in the back of the Capt. Casey. Apperantly the cat thought it was back on the dock, because it went off of the starboard side of the boat. All we heard was the splash and a cat out in the gulf doing of all things...the dog paddle...LOL
The cat spied a man-o-war jelly fish and was headed toward that. We thought it was going to climb on it, but turned away and headed toward the boat. One of the deck hands tied a bucket to a rope and dropped it down. After the third try, the cat finally got the concept of what was going on and climbed into the bucket. And they say cats are supposed to be smarter than dogs...LOL The cat stayed below until we got back to the dock. 

I am sure it had one heck of a tail to tell to all its buddies...Vic


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

killer bait ling loveum


----------



## champ22 (May 19, 2006)

Dwight, WTG..........trailered by boat to TCD and while getting some bait at Boyds,I kept hearing meows. Looked under boat and nothing. Finally opened up console and there was my cat. Called my wife to come pick it up and she did not believe us, so we put cell phone next to crying cat and she just laughed saying that was my brother making the noise. Took 20 minutes to convince her to come get it.


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

Dwight said:


> Buddy of mine sent me this pic. He caught it at sabine pass with a dip net. It was floating down the channel towards the jetties. He said it looked like if it had to swim another foot it would have drowned.


I'll bet you've got a friend for life there!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats a lucky cat. Lucky that it didn't get eaten by one of those big gar. I've seen ducks get eaten before.


----------

